# Hurt physically and emotionally..need advice please



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I apologize because this is going to be long but I truly don't know what to do and need some opinions.

I am 42 years old and started taking lessons in 2009. I absolutely love everything about riding and horses in general. I am addicted.

My husband and I have been leasing two horses for a year. His leased horse is perfect for him. Mine has been dealing with some saddle fit issues and I have only been able to ride her bareback or in an English saddle for the last 4 months. I am a western rider so this is not the optimal situation for me.

Back in August, I started working with a young, green horse that the owner was wanted to give away. I won't get into details but the green + green = black and blue is very true and I realized that she was not the horse for me.

I was at work, when someone noticed my black and blue ( and green and purple and yellow) arm and asked me what happened. I told her and said I guess I needed an older, dead broke horse. She got excited and said her 74 year old mother needed to find a new home for her horse because he was't getting ridden and he was too good of a horse to just sit in a field and she would give him to the right person for free.

Sonny is a 17 year old registered qh. He is of the "Easy Jet" bloodline...which really doesn't mean much to me but I guess that is a big deal.

I made sure to do everything right. I knew he hadn't been ridden in two years so I had the owner's son in law ride him first. He was fine, a little rusty, but really calm. The first time I rode him, I was really impressed with his response to leg cues and his good brakes.

His owner asked that I not take him to the barn where we lease right away..that she wanted Sonny and I to take some time to know each other and that was fine by me. I want a vet check anyway. We arranged for me to go out to his current barn whenever I want to ride him and then once I am sure he is right for me, i will get the vet check, and then move him to his new barn.

I have been out several times...sometimes just to take carrots and groom him, and other times to ride. I had my trainer go out with me and give me a lesson on him. She rode him as well and was so impressed with him. She was amazed that he had been out of work for over 2 years. She said she didnt think there was a mean bone in his body.

I went out on Thursday and had a nice ride on him. My cell phone went off ( i will always remember to silence it from now on) and instead of spooking, he just looked around trying to find the noise.

My hubby and I went out today and I was having a great ride in the arena. I am taking it very slow with him. We trotted the barrel pattern two times and I decided to just walk the rest of the time, working on circles to help build up muscle tone. 

He wanted to go to the fence line to eat, and I used rein and leg to get him to walk up the side instead. We got almost to the end of the arena when he jumped and bucked a couple of times. I came off and landed on my right side. I heard something crack and knew I was hurt pretty badly.

Hubby came running and moved Sonny away. Sonny had just stood there looking at me. I couldnt stand to be touched so I told him to untack Sonny and turn him out in the field that surrounds the arena.

After almost passing out several times, I was able to walk out to the field. Sonny came up to me and buried his nose in my hair and wouldnt leave me. He kept blowing into my hair and wouldnt leave my side as I walked to the gate.

I ended up in the ER...no visible breaks on the xrays but defintely bruised abd possibly cracked ribs. I have broken my back before and this pain is much worse. Hubby is picking up my pain meds as I type this. 

But as much as my body hurts, my heart hurts even worse. If I knew why he bucked me off, I would feel better, i think.

I know I should have gotten back on to show him he doesn't win by bucking me off but my injuries didn't allow that.

What do I do? Do I give up on him? Do I look elsewhere?

Should I go ahead and pay for the vet check to see if pain could be an issue with him?

How can I ever feel comfortable riding him again?

This is my 4th significant horse related injury in 3 years. Part of the reason I am so upset right now is I have to wonder how much blame falls on me for getting hurt. Did I do something wrong today? How can something I love to do so much end up causing me so much pain?

I am sorry for rambling on...i hurt so bad and I am so sad. I really don't know where to go from here.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I couldn't tell you whether you did something wrong but I think you should stick with him. Chances are he might have seen something you didn't or maybe was just feeling a little bratty because he wanted to eat. 
I would do some groundwork with him just to establish you being the boss as he seems to be a really good horse from your discription so don't give up! :] 
Things always happen and sometimes for seemingly no reason but thats how it goes with horses they have their own mind.
Sorry you were hurt hope you recover fast ! :]


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't think that it is worth giving up on this horse over this one incident, but that is just my opinion -- and you are the one that must decide if you are of a different mind. Honestly, horses, like humans, have their moments. No horse is ever truly 100% completely safe and guaranteed not to do exactly what this horse did. You could pass on him and end up with another horse that would do the same, if not worse. The fact of the matter is that with horses there is ALWAYS the risk that something like this can happen. 
What you have described as happening is not a wild, crazy, unpredictable (well, anymore than any other good horse) horse that is not safe to ride or to be trusted....and that is why I, personally, would not consider it a reason to give up on him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Corgi, 
Sending some cyber hugs to you. YOu sound so blue. I feel really sorry for you.
I don't think you did anything "wrong". IT's just that you didnt' know enough about this horse to really be up on his back.

Sometimes horse that appear really calm are the ones that when they get upset, really blow. Either he bucked because of some sudden pain issue or simply because you did not let him go where he wanted. Think back about this and try to remember if at the time he bucked you and he were or were not in a bit of an "argument"?

If it's pain, well then more investigation into that will clarify. Moving him on the lunge, with and without a saddle, having a lameness exam or ppexam.

If it's attitude, and that wouldnt' surprise me, then you have to go back to ground work. I think that your level of experience is not quite up to taking this one by yourself. I would get an evaluation by a trainer (did you do that already? sorry if I missed that) and if the horse is worth it (and he sounds like he is) then committ to working with him with the support of the trainer.

I can totally feel with you about the pain of being bucked off. It sucks!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I think you are beating yourself up unnecessarily over this.

Horses do crazy things. Even the calmest, most agreeable horses blow up for whatever reason.

My mare (who's a complete sweeheart) spooked at some deer passing by the arena and bolted in a crazy gallop. She took a hard left at a corner and I did not re-balance fast enough so I hit the dirt.

After I caught my breath back up I remounted and we rode the rest of the hour as if nothing ever happened. Well except I could hardly post because of the sore hip.

This seems to me that you are forming a bond with him. So that alone would make it worth it to me to get back on.


> Sonny came up to me and buried his nose in my hair and wouldnt leave me. He kept blowing into my hair and wouldnt leave my side as I walked to the gate.


I've been hurt real bad this year. Bad enough to need an ambulance ride to the ER. I even thought about quitting. But I didn't because I like riding and horses too much and I figured out that as I get better my ability to ride bolts, spooks, and freakouts just gets better.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

he sounds like a very sweet horse and as if he was honestly sorry you got hurt. there may have been something that spooked him or maybe something wrong with his hooves i would have a vet check him out... used to ride a horse who was reaaaaallly sweet never spooked bucked or bolted one day i got on him and he bucked and twisted and i fell off... rider wasa checking him out after and fount out h had an abscess in his hoof!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know what the right thing to do is right now. Knowing that he's been sitting in a field untouched for 2 years worries me only because we don't know if he's green or if he's got some back issues, if he's rusty, if he's got some hidden evilness.

I'm thinking he's rusty and was feeling his oats. I think he's worth giving a little bit longer but don't go in thinking this was a one time incident or that it was something you did. Keep this in the back of your mind and be prepared in case something happens again.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would take the horse sounds like a good match to me
since he did come up after you fell off and got hurt 

hope you are mending


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you got hurt. I have to agree with the others though that you shouldn't give up on him just yet. He's been unused for a while and seems like he just needs some refresher work in the arena before taking him trailing again. I would definitely get him checked out for any pain issues too. There could be a myriad of reasons for what happened, not necessarily anyone's fault. When something like this happens like to go back to ground work. It's good for both of you. 

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I took a pain pill and am comfortably numb. I plan on calling my trainer tomorrow to get her opinion as well. I know she saw some major potential in him when she rode him and I know she will work with both of us if I decide to see this through. 

My hubby showed me video he took of Sonny and me as I we were walking toward the gate to leave the field and go home. Sonny wouldn't leave my side and I dont know who looked sadder.

I dont like humanizing horses and I know it is questionable whether or not a horse is capable of feeling remorse, but he was obviously acting like he knew he hurt me.

Not making any rash decisions, especially while under the influence of some powerful narcotics....but all of you have given me a lot to think about.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Feel better soon, lots of hugs coming your way!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It appears to me that you're looking for that mythical creature, the 'bombproof horse'. The only _truly_ bombproof horse is a dead one. 

Live horses have their own minds and desires, and those don't always dovetail with what the human on their back wants or expects of them.

At 17 y/o, and having had several years off to do nothing but hang out and be a horse, I'd_ expect_ him to have a few issues to work out. Even the quietest, most well trained, best behaved horse is going to act out at times, especially one who hasn't been asked to work in awhile.

I'm not unsympathetic and I'm very sorry you got hurt, but if you're looking for a horse who will never act like one, you're better off giving up riding.

If you're not comfortable with the idea that it's not IF you get hurt, but _when_ and how badly, then riding isn't for you. It's all about acceptable risk. If you can't accept the inherent risk, then you're better off not riding at all.

I'm not trying to be a Debbie Downer, but riding is _dangerous_. Either you can accept the risks and realize horses are unpredictable, or you can't. It's up to you to decide what you can and can't deal with.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

OP, I've had a horse who'd just unseated me stay there & look really concerned, & others witnessed it, so you're not imagining that the same happened with your horse.

1.He's been in a field for 2 years. 

2.He's new to you, so is inclined to test you (even though he likes you!). 

3.He decided that a test was due after you refused to let him eat the grass that he wanted. (I'm a believer in allowing snatches of grass during a ride, to keep things friendly!)

4. You might've relaxed too much, at the end of the ride.

5. Lord knows what else!  Yet, I agree with your wanting to know what it was, so as to be prepared for next time! 

I'm not going to suggest you keep him nor suggest that you let him go; the chemistry between horse & human is just too personal for that. What I do suggest is that you get him really cooperative & having fun with you via groundwork, before you ride him again.

Also, the belief that you should remount any horse that's bucked you off is just nonsense! 9 times out of 10, the person shouldn't've gotten on the horse in the 1st place!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Two years off is long enough for any horse to lose his work ethic. If he was formerly a well trained horse, he knows all the tricks and has some opinions about the ways things should be done. Sounds like he had a brat moment when he wanted to eat that grass and unfortunately the result was bad. That is a good sign that he looked like a dejected puppy dog after tossing you. He sounds like a keeper, probably just a little more time with your trainer in the saddle until he gets his work ethic back. Maybe find a nice second hand protective vest to protect your ribs once you're back riding. 

In the whole grand scheme of things, until your doctor says "you again" when you enter the ER, you're still in the game! Enjoy those happy pills!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I personally would move on as it will be difficult to trust him and you have nothing invested at this point. I do not think it is normal for a horse to buck after 2 years off especially a 17 year old. He may be fresh but bucking is not a good thing regardless of how nice he was after.

I have had many well broke horses that have had 2 years off and when back to work never had an issue. If you decide to continue I would let someone else ride him consistantly for 30 days and see if any other accidents happen. I also would not let him get his way and eat grass or he will want to all the time.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think you should give up on him yet, but I think it would be a good idea to have your trainer ride him the next few times and have her help you do some ground work with him. It's impossible to say what caused the incident, he may have just been being a brat and testing you, or it could have been a pain response(if it was spring/summer I'd say maybe a bee stung him, I've been there). The horse seems to like you, and I do believe they feel remorse(maybe not the way we do). Every horse you ride(for the most part) will test you at some point in your relationship, My horse bucked on me when I tried to make him walk away from the barn, he didn't unseat me tho. 

I hope you recover soon. This horse sounds like he would be a great partner once you and him get the kinks worked out.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks...that is why i feel so confused about what I should do. I know horses can spook at any time and if he had spooked, I wouldn't even be questionning whether or not I should continue with the transfer of ownership. But this felt like a tantrum...and that is a whole different story. I guess I just don't know enough about what to expect from a horse that hasn't been worked in two years.

He knows how to side pass...and even "parks out" when I dismount sometimes so I know he had some training in the past. And I also know that he probably prefers just standing in the field.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

_Any_ horse will prefer hangin' in his field to being handled/ridden by a human who doesn't have the savvy to make it fun for him.

Becoming the interesting leader for the horse is the challenge for the human. When that happens, the horse'll be waiting at the gate. 

Anyone can_ make_ a horse do something; can you cause him to _want_ to? --Pat Parelli


----------



## VetTech2011 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sorry you got hurt and sending big hugs your way. 

I don't think you should give up on this guy so soon. You need to rest and heal right now but we all learn at some point or another that there is no such thing as a bombproof horse, they are living, decision making animals - don't take that for granted - you will never take out the fight or flight instinct from these animals. 

From the information provided in your first post, this horse has been out of work for quite some time ... first I would investigate to see if it is a pain issue or not. It is never a bad idea to rule out pain. Have him vet checked and have his saddle fit evaluated. If he is coming back into work now, his shape may be changing and maybe the saddle isn't as great of a fit for him anymore. If it is not a pain issue, then it may be a little bit of disrespect (attitude) and I would expect that from a horse who has not been in work for so long. They will test you. In this case I would go back to the ground and build a solid foundation - do this with the help of an experienced horse person (ie your coach/trainer). Build this foundation and then get lessons in the saddle with him. 

If the owner will let you, take your time with him so that you are absolutely sure he is the horse for you.


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

*My AQHA mare*

I have a horse that is very much like the horse you describe. Let me explain...

We moved into the country to raise our kids away from the perils of the city. Nice dream, but it didn't work out the way we planned. THAT is a long story I won't bore you with, but we acquired horses as part of the plan. At one time we had seven horses. Like everything else, time changes things and we are down to two now. During our adventure we enjoyed family trail rides and field picnics. We also hosted a horse focused 4H group for a year or two.

Ten years ago I bought a motorcycle after not having ridden for more than 20 years. I had stopped riding motorcycles when my family began to grow. Now that I am an "empty-nester," I felt it was ok to ride again. However, that meant that the horses we had acquired became lawn ornaments. We feed every day and lay hands on all of our animals, just being responsible, but we just don't take the time to tack up when we can simply turn a key and ride.

Fast forward to this week. After three different motorcycles (I still have my dream bike in the garage and rode to work this week) I found my desire to ride my horse again. More importantly, my wife announced that she wanted to start riding again. That's why I'm here...because I become obsessed with what ever I get involved in and this forum has become a tool that I use to educate myself about trends and tools.

I rode my horse for the first time, this year, last weekend. I hope to ride again tomorrow, weather permitting.

When we led the 4H group, we taught that the most important point that every young person learn: NEVER take anything about your horse for granted. That's when you will get hurt. NEVER let your guard down. I carry that lesson in my head, constantly, when I am working around our horses, and riding my mare. I love her, but she's hot and strong willed. After not having been ridden for almost 12 months, she picked up on every single cue I provided. She is absolutely wonderful, but she still tests me every time, just to be sure I've brought my A game. She wants to be sure I'm paying attention. At 55 years old, I am also very very careful about placing myself in a position of risk. I always remember that I don't bounce as well as I did when I was much younger. Therefore, I must always be as attuned to the circumstances at hand. I have come off my mare in the past, and I've been lucky to have not been hurt. But riding horses and being around horses include an amount of risk. I am very aware of that and I hold that first lesson very high in my mind when ever I am in the field, riding or feeding.

Addressing your incident: I don't believe that you did anything wrong or that you will always be able to know why this or any horse does what ever they do. The best you can do is to be on guard, ride with your best technique, and always be aware. Even then, you can be surprised. That's the nature of our sport.

I am sorry you are hurt. I have cracked a rib and I would agree with your assessment: ribs are one of the most painful things I have EVER experienced. Of course, being a guy, I haven't given birth, but I have had various surgeries and none of those hurt as much as a cracked rib. EVERY move, every breath, every moment is pain, for a while. But it will get better.

I would not give up on this horse. Based on the information that you provide, this horse is a good match. The positive things that you can list: you have some experience with him. Not much, but some. Any other horse will be like starting over and you already have the benefit of the limited amount of experience you have already acquired. Plus, you have the benefit of a trainer that has ridden this horse and agreed with the quality and basic mind set of the horse. Maybe an easier way to state my opinion is to quote an old saying: "A bird in the hand..." You have the benefit of a "known quantity." I will caution you, though, that I am bias because I love quarter horses. The can do attitude combined with the stocky, chunky, muscley build packaged in an athletic body. I just love 'em.

So, heal up, feel the warm sunshine on your face, enjoy your new horse, and ride with awareness. Take nothing for granted, wear your helmet and enjoy. I believe that you have found a diamond in the rough. A little rough that can be worked out. He hasn't been ridden for a while so he's not used to listening to someone else's will or instruction. That can be changed and you can develop into a wonderful team; horse and rider, friends. It's time to cowboy up. Let's ride!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

corgi said:


> Thanks...that is why i feel so confused about what I should do.



Take more lessons so you can feel more confident and be able to stick through the times when things are not so "perfect".


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

No horse is totally bombproof but as an old chick who got her butt busted badly trying a horse 3 years ago I am going to go with walk away from this horse.

Yeah, he is probably a good horse, this may have been a one off thing blah blah blah. The thing here for you is trust and confidence. I used to be the most confident rider years ago. Rode bareback at any speed, could ride a reining horse doing rollbacks that was just way too much fun, rode a racing filly so fast tears were streaming out of my eyes because I didn't have googles on. 

Now, I went to try a horse 3 years ago. A horse 'that had been shown in western pleasure, rode by an 8 year old, rode by a beginner' took off running and bucking til I came off. Was I hurt? OMG yes I was to the tune of my leg from thigh to foot deep purple, hugely swollen. Got a skin infection, severe nerve damage, threatened with a hospital stay if I didn't get the blood to drain out of it. My cousin saw pics of my leg recently and she is the director of a huge ER here. She said "do you have any idea of how much blood you lost?" Gaaaa.

Ok...the end result was I lost ALL of my confidence. My leg is still discolored all over where the blood pooled...a constant reminder of getting hurt. It hurt for more than a year if anything brushed up against it. Ugh. I did buy a horse 2 months later but it has taken 3 years of riding to get back even a small amount of my confidence. 

I would say pass on the horse because of your own trust issues. It could be very hard for you to get past that. I know that any horse can buck but really, even though this horse hadn't been ridden in 2 years for him to buck you off for no more than making him walk away from some grass is really a red flag for me. 

My gelding I have now is calm and quiet no matter what. He rarely gets upset yet is very forward and loves to go. 

Find a horse that has loads of miles. Recent miles. Biscuit was ridden at least once a month on long trail rides by different people each time the year before I got him. The year prior to that he was ridden a ton in all kinds of situations. He is pretty bomb proof or as bomb proof as any horse will be. 

I am so sorry you were hurt. It is a scary feeling and something I still work on each time I ride. Biscuit has never tried to run away with me and yet it is always in the back of my mind about a bolting horse. Hope you heal quickly and are back in the saddle again.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

It is noon, and I can't get out of bed. I get lightheaded and almost pass out everytime I try. As long as I don't move, I don't feel pain. Lovin my ipad...think I will be spending a lot of time on it.

I want to thank everyone for the responses. The only thing I am sure of right now is that I will continue to ride my leased mare and take lessons. Luckily, the owner of Sonny is not in any rush to transfer ownership so I don't have to make a decision about him anytime soon. Besides, I think it is going to be a few weeks before I get up on any horse.

Looks like I will be starting at square one with tons of ground work, regardless of what horse I end up with. My confidence is shattered.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Take it slow. I know all about the shattered confidence. I so feel for you. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Take little baby steps and it will come back.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm sorry this happened to you. I agree w/ QOS to find another horse.
This guy sounds very sweet and I'm sure he's a kind horse on the ground. But he doesnt' sound trustworthy under saddle.

I've read the story and few times and I can't quite understand the situation but it appears he wanted to eat grass and you wanted him to keep going and he bucked? His momentary hissy fit has hurt you pretty bad and it could have been worse.
All horses can buck, spin, act up, but it's the circumstances under which it happens that I take into consideration. I'm a beginner and I don't know this horse, but it sounds to me like he's just spoiled with his life as a pasture pet (as others have mentioned). He doesn't want to be told what to do. I've read of many horses like this who do get whipped into shape and become a reliable steady mount in no time. The key is, it takes an experienced rider to get them back in working order. This horse definitely has hope and potential. But he is a project right now. And if I were you, I wouldn't want him to be my project. 
Keep looking and you'll find a sweet and more dependable horse. 

Again, JMO, but I'd prefer buying from a barn or basically someplace where a horse has been used regularly and handled by different people. If I was going to buy directly from an owner, I'd have to know and trust the owner that they are being honest. In this case, she is saying he's been in the pasture for two years. It could have been really 3 or 4 years of him doing nothing but being fed carrots and treats and being spoiled rotten. So yeah he's sweet and loves attention as long as he's not working. Pass on this guy. Sorry 
Hope you feel better soon. Take it slow. There are plenty of horses out there.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

A consideration re: your decision to keep the horse or not (forgive me if you've already said): what is likely to happen to him if you don't take him.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Northern said:


> A consideration ,,,,,,,, what is likely to happen to him if you don't take him.


Not her problem and not anything she should waste even one minute worrying about.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Is there a way that you could have a nice chat with his owner, maybe go over his history, his quirks, his personality...just get to know him from another rider's point of view? It sounds to me like he is a decently trained, albeit rusty horse, with definate potential. It also sounds as if his owner really wants what is best for her gelding, anda if that is the case, she would probably love to talk about him with you. Mention the incident to her. She might have had a similar situation with him and will have a better idea of whether he was throwing a temper tantrum or if something hurt him. I would have someone check for any welts on his body too if it isn't too late, or stickers on his girth/saddlepad. He really doesn't sound like the kind of animal to just spazz out for no reason.

Also, as far as learning to trust him again- ground work. Establish a good working relationship with him. Once you are ready to ride again, have your trainer put him through his paces before you get on, and perhaps even have a few lunge line lessons on him to loosen you up and and help you regain your confidence. Now that you know that there is the possiblity of tantrums, you can feel more prepared and ride him not _anticipating problems,_ but definately with authority.

I'm so sorry that you got hurt and I'm sending well wishes your way!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

@Corgi- not going to tell you what I think you should do, that's waaaay above my paygrade, but I will tell you what I HAVE done as a woman older than you who's been busted up a plenty and some of it in the last 3 or so years just like you.

Here are some things I know from experience:
1) There is no DEAD BROKE horse that's still breathing

2) Bomb proof is only for Kevlar vests

3) MOST horses will not hurt you deliberately

4) 97% of injuries are caused by something the human did, because a horse is a horse and can be expected to act like one 

5) If you handle horses (note I didn't even say ride, just handle) you are going to get hurt, the degree will vary

6) Whatever you decide with this horse is right. Either you will trust him again or not, but either way, it's how YOU feel that matters and your decision will be the right one for you. At the end of the day, you have to live with him, pay for him on an ongoing basis, so whatever anyone else thinks doesn't matter one bit. 

7) A lot of the time, when we get tossed it's because we've quit riding. By that I mean, we're so relaxed and kind of inattentive and we become passengers on our horses which leaves them in charge and in decision making mode. Having seen how they make decisions and get injured seriously because they don't reason well, that's not a good place to be. We need to concentrate on riding actively the entire time we're up on a horse. (Not saying this applies in your situation, but just saying it's a definite tendency for us, especially at the end of a 25 mile trail ride or something.)

I'm going to guess that because you're already pretty bonded to him, that you'll give it a try. So, here's my recommendation if you do. Have your trainer take over riding him and training him for sometime, 60-90 days to make sure that his tantrum doesn't happen again, and once you're healed sufficiently, you take lessons on a school horse that is enough to make you think and work but not enough to finish off whatever confidence you have left. Do this with as many other horses as you need to, to develop the kind of seat that will stick if he should forget himself again and throw another tantrum. Once you've built your confidence and your seat back to the sticking point, get back on him and ride him for all you're worth. 

I suspect he was being ****y over the food at the fenceline and once he remembers that undersaddle and in a bit, we are not allowed to eat, he'll be over the ****y fit. Might take a couple of rides though, so hence the trainer suggestion.

I have recently had shoulder surgery because of a horse injury, and also had a crushed foot that turned into compartment syndrome and several surgeries because of that. I have been around horses all my life and can tell you the exact moment and exact thing I did that got me injured. Doesn't matter, I got hurt and that sticks with you. 

Compartment syndrome is the ONE thing I've found that hurts worse than broken or cracked ribs. Try to get up and move around as much as you can, if you stay in bed too long pneumonia is a very real consequence of rib injuries. So is pleurisy and that hurts like HADES with a blower on it. Practice deep breathing and coughing as soon as you can to keep things moving around in your lungs, that will help avoid pneumonia. Yep, I've been there done that, only I came off a motorcyle and landed on a brick wall with my ribs. Not fun. I decided horses were safer. 

Hoping you start to feel better soon, but I know you're hurting today! Cyber hugs (very very gentle ones)!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I totally agree with Dreamcatcher.... Will add that if your confidence is blown, you shouldn't expect to magically overcome it. It will take time, and Dreamcatcher's advice to ride a few horses to get a better seat is excellent advice. If that's not possible, you might work with your trainer to ride in a controlled area (arena, round pen) and have the trainer try to get your schooling horse to move abruptly with you - maybe shaking a flag to startle the horse. At first she could warn you it's coming, and later she could do it without you 'knowing' it's coming. There will come a time that you realize you can ride through that without a full blown heart attack  and you'll realize that you're better than you used to be....and your confidence will grow. 

Good luck, I've been there and it's heartbreaking. Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

There is no reason to dump this horse because it might have a few bad habits from its pasture pet days.

That's what trainers are paid to fix if you can't or won't do it yourself. Of course, that's more money that the OP may not want or can spend.

Still, it's another option to consider over just getting another horse and starting over with it.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sure, all horses can buck/bolt/etc. But there are certainly horses who don't. 

I have a gelding here who I would love to send your way. He just loves kids and nervous riders - he moseys along taking care of them. He used to be a champion gamer, and now my cousin can barely keep him in a canter when gaming because he knows she doesn't have the balance yet. There ARE horses out there who are honest, who know who is on then and adjust accordingly, who will take care of you and who will offer you more only as you learn to ask for it. Don't lose hope. 

I've helped a couple of people who have confidence issues with their horses. The first had a very dominant mare who would chuck huge tantrums when she took her away from her friends. It progressd to the point where it took me about half an hour of some serious work and huge tantrums to get her to walk calmly away from her friends. My advice was to find a less dominant horse for the young girl. She didn't like that advice so left, and turned her fear into aggression. She now has a very bad reputation for being rough on her horse and has been seen punching/kicking/yanking on the mare in competition when things don't go well. Moral of this story - don't let anyone allow your fear to turn into aggression/anger. Assertive is good, aggressive is not. 

I'm helping another friend with her horse at the moment - he hasn't been ridden in months after becoming very spooky and throwing her off a few times, giving her big confidence issues. I got her out to ride my gelding I mentioned above a few times to get her mojo back. She loved that and decided she wanted to ride her horse again. So far we've ridden him twice. I get in first and work him a b it, see how he's feeling, before she gets on and has a ride. Things are going well so far - I've taught her some ways to keep his attention when he feels like he wants to spook, and she's employing them well. I also put my stock saddle on him to offer some more security/confidence than her dressage saddle. 

My advice is usually not to waste time with a horse you are already scared off. I was lucky to have my gelding while I was learning, so I know how easy it is to have a horse who wants to work with you and doesn't take advantage of your mistakes. 
However it is a very personal decision and one you will have to make. But remember - well trained doesn't always make a good horse for a nervous rider - you MUST find one who wants to work with you and who doesn't take advantage. They are out there, and trust me, when you find one, they make riding an absolute joy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

corgi said:


> My hubby showed me video he took of Sonny and me as I we were walking toward the gate to leave the field and go home. Sonny wouldn't leave my side and I dont know who looked sadder.
> 
> I dont like humanizing horses and I know it is questionable whether or not a horse is capable of feeling remorse, but he was obviously acting like he knew he hurt me.


I don't believe in humanizing animals, either, but I know that when I fell off my horse earlier this fall (my fault, and with no injury, thank heavens), he was absolutely dejected about it. He didn't want to go back to the block, and even after I rode him some more and brought him into the barn to groom him out, he was *bummed*. His ears were drooping, his tail was drooping, his usually proud body language wad depressed. There wasn't any question in my mind that he *knew* that the rider isn't supposed to fall off, and that it really bothered him that this had happened. What, exactly, this sounded like inside his head, I don't know...but I do know that he lost confidence in us for a bit afterward.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Not her problem and not anything she should waste even one minute worrying about.


A horse lover usually has more concern for just about any horse than what you've said there, DA. Especially if OP feels a strong connection to the horse, what to speak the possibility that it's a once-in-a-lifetime connection, naturally she's going to be concerned about it.:shock: 

Right now she's regrouping from her injury, but when it's time to decide, the fate of the horse would rightly be taken into account. 

The poster who told of trying out a "been there, done that" horse who then didn't act anything like his description is a super important lesson for all: Do not believe ANYTHING anyone tells you about the horse! The horse doesn't care about your past (including your BNTs, ribbons, & miles logged in the saddle), he's dealing with you as you are now, & the human needs to do that, too. Don't listen to ANYTHING said about the horse, EXCEPT what the horse tells you, which of course is the real deal.

One more point: There are many wonderful horse-human partnerships that never would've existed had the human passed the horse up because the horse did something that the human didn't want. I rode my neighbor's mare as a kid, & she was a pretty cool horse, gave my neighbors two nice colts, gave a couple of us girls some great rides, & lived to a ripe old age. When the neighbors went to see her with thought of buying her, the first thing she did was to try & rub one of these brothers off on a tree. :wink:


----------



## albion (Jan 1, 2012)

So sorry about your injuries and your state of mind. Having had my share of landing on the ground, I can empathize. Since he was out in a field for the past two years, it could be because he did have an issue either physically or otherwise? Perhaps with you working him, there was some pain involved on his part that became increasingly painful with work. Alternatively, if you do think back to what happened as you walked him up to the end of the arena - was he resisting? was he walking away from other horses? Was there an argument between you? Some horses in showing their resistance may buck or hop up indicating their annoyance with being asked to move in a direction they don't want to go in. I remember when I bought my first horse, prior to buying him, I was able to test him in a variety of situations. While riding him out in a field with a friend he shied with a combined buck, needless to say I bought some real estate and a concussion. To this day I don't know what caused it, but I ended up buying him anyway, and he ended up being a fabulous horse that I owned until he died at age 21. Granted I was 28 at the time, and bounced better than I do now(at age 50) when coming off. 
I think you should consider giving him a second chance, IF he vets clean. Go slow and rebuild your confidence. My two cents.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Dont give up on him! We all have rough patches. I feel your emotional pain...I wasnt injured but my feelings were. My mare who is the sweetest thing and loves everyone and thing. one day pinned her ears at a family member, struck out at me, and turned her butt my way. I was emotionally hurt, but new that i couldnt give up on her. She is still young and i dont have much ground work with her yet. but after a week of looking back and wondering did i do something? did she hurt? and asking all the same questions i am sure you are asking yourself. i put 2 and 2 together. she had been pinned up away from this witch of a mare who "beats" her for a little while. she had eaten 2 fence boards and had a stomach ache. When you are all healed and better go back do your ground work and feel him out. you both are new to each other. give yourselves time to figure each other out! You can do it!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Northern said:


> A horse lover usually has more concern for just about any horse than what you've said there, DA.


If he belonged to her, I would agree she should be concerned with where he ends up. Since he does not and the owner has allowed him to be a pasture puff for 2+ years, and she (the owner) wanted to make sure it was a good fit before the OP took the horse, she doesn't need to concern herself, he'll just go back to being a pasture puff. 

If it were me, I've been around horses too long and I'm jaded. I feel that there are way too many really good horses out there to tolerate a marginal one and one that put me in the ER, ESPECIALLY because he was not mine, could be sent to Gotebo for all I'd care after this incident. I'd probably help the knacker sharpen his knives. This doesn't sound like the OP's mindset however, so what I think really doesn't matter. 

AND EVEN IF THE OWNER TOOK HIM TO THE SALE AFTER THIS, it's still not the OP's problem, that would tell me that the owner knew there was an issue and was hoping to pass it on to someone else rather than to have to take the horse to auction herself. I'm not saying that's the case mind you, but that's what I'd think if the owner all of a sudden shipped the horse to auction. It sounds like he'll go back to what he was though, in the beginning. 

The owner (if she is aware of the injuries) is probably cr*pping her undies hoping she's not about to get sued, especially if the horse has a prior bad act that she didn't disclose. 

But THAT's why I said it's not her problem, not that she shouldn't care.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Not that she shouldn't care? OK, that sounds more like a horse lover . 

A good way to make life-changing decisions for horses & ourselves is to ask ourselves if we'd regret doing or omitting doing something.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Still feeling absolutely miserable. 

If i decide to pass on this horse, he will probably just remain with his current owner and stay a pasture pet for the rest of his life. She has no interest in advertising him for sale...was just hoping an opportunity would present itself to find him a new home where he would be loved and ridden...and I was (am? ) that opportunity.

I talked to my trainer last night and she feels, from what she gathered from her evaluation of him, that it was a fluke. She tested him when she rode him and he didn't show any tendencies to lash out. Then again, she is a very experienced rider and I am sure he knew that.

I also spoke to the farm owner where I was planning on boarding him and she thinks we can work through it. It is a Parelli farm and she suggested starting with basics...more lessons with just me, riding several different horses at the farm, and working with me and Sonny.

But they both said that I have to be able to get over what happened and they both know me well enough to know that is going to be difficult.

I let the owner know what happened and that I need some time to heal before I make any decisions and she feels horrible. She swears he has never done anything like this before. His worst episode in the past was bolting on a trail ride after being stung by a bee.

The responses on here seem to fall into three categories.

1. He is a horse...horses are always going to be unpredictable...getting thrown off comes with the territory.

2. He was being a butt head or he is in pain, but it is something that we can work through with training or vet care or proper tack fit.

3. There are too many good horses out there that will not buck me off to waste time retraining one that has already hurt me pretty badly.

I will continue to read and re-read everyone's responses and try to get this sorted out in my head. I am lucky to have resources and professionals available to me if I decide to move forward with Sonny. If I didn't and was going to have to go this alone, my decision would be easier.

Going to an ortho specialist tomorrow because I fear, in addition to the cracked ribs, I may have refractured my back. So, who knows how long it is going to be before I can ride again...and that makes me even sadder and more depressed that I thought possible.

Thanks again for all the cyber hugs and great advice, it means a lot.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

corgi said:


> I talked to my trainer last night and she feels, from what she gathered from her evaluation of him, that it was a fluke. She tested him when she rode him and he didn't show any tendencies to lash out. Then again, she is a very experienced rider and I am sure he knew that. *No fluke; horses don't act upon whim unless they're crazy. I agree with what you think; he was aware of her experience/skill.*
> 
> ... She swears he has never done anything like this before. His worst episode in the past was bolting on a trail ride after being stung by a bee.
> 
> ...


corgi, we all wish you a speedy recovery & I'm sure that not just I want to know what your decision will be, so let us know!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Corgi, so sorry you are still feeling bad. Been there, done that and I have a whole bunch of tee shirts to prove it.

I had an excellent day riding yesterday and had some break throughs. My biggest problem after getting hurt was MAKING my horse do something they didn't want to do because I was afraid of a blow up. My horses (I have now had two) never "blew up" - well, Red almost did one day and I quickly dismounted. He was a former race horse but sweet and gentle as the day was long - we were riding on a flat stretch and all the people TOOK off at a gallop. I wasn't in my own saddle that day and the cantle was very low and I didn't feel sure of myself. He was going in circles and down and embankment turning and my butt got off. He was highly agitated because they all ran without him. This horse had a ROM in racing and I know in his horsey mind he could have blown all their doors. I walked him back over a mile or so. He was calm by then. 

The bad thing is I didn't have the confidence in him or myself to either run with everyone else or make him stop without getting off. I am just now after 3 years getting the confidence to make Biscuit go out by himself (this was an issue) while the other horse is leaving the trail head and going to the trailer that he can plainly see. We had a fight at the trail head yesterday and I won. It was a red letter day for me. 

I called the lady I bought my first horse from. She has become one of my best friends and I told her about my break through. I was so proud of myself :lol: but this horse has never acted like an idiot with me. I don't know if I would trust the horse that threw me...I don't think at this age (I will be 53 in February and the accident happened 3 months before my 50th birthday) I want to test it again. 

My friend can make horses do ANYTHING she wants. I told her yesterday that I know Biscuit has done loads of things for other people - I don't care what they can make him do - I only care about what *I* can make/get him do. I am the one riding him. He is a good horse - loads of miles before I got him and I myself in 14 months have put over 630 miles on this gelding. Many of those miles I was nervous or somewhat scared but because he is such a good boy I have been able to break through it. 

You will get through it - may take longer than you want but it does get better. I tell people it hurt way more to lose my confidence than the injury - the injury eventually has healed...it did leave scars but the worst is I still am anxious but with every ride I get better. I am planning on riding in a LD 25 mile ride in 4 weeks. I am nervous about it because of all the other horses galloping around but I am going to dig deep, breath deep and pray for strength!!

Hope you feel better soon. I am pulling for you!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I haven't read through the posts, and I am really sorry you feel so upset by this and you're in pain.

Honestly, though, you will NEVER know why he bucked, but you will know he came to check on you- which is more than what my mare did when she bucked me off.

Stick with it. Get yourself healed up, go visit him in the mean time, maybe some ground work, and only get on when you feel happy. Don't let this set you back- this horse sounds like he isn't one to be missed, and needs a loving home too.

Horse's are horses, we will never know. I see you posted on the 31st.. is it possible someone let off fireworks earlier and he may have heard it?

Just a thought!

Hugs sent your way though, and I hope you get back in the saddle with Sonny soon!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

After reading your reply that you are visiting the Ortho doc today to see if you may have refractured your back, I'm waiting anxiously to hear what you find out. If he indeed, did refracture your back, I would (I personally) tell the owner that I would have to pass. 

My thoughts are as follows:
You will have a fairly lengthy down time and you're already losing time on a leased horse because of the injury and don't need to be paying for another horse on top of that. 

A fractured back is NOT something you want to do more than once, and it isn't going to get anymore stable so a horse who has bucked with me once would be right out of the question. 

Once you've rehealed (assuming you did fracture your back) then I'd be looking for the softest, slowest, gentlest horse I could find, and possibly a gaited horse to help with the back pain. 

I wouldn't waste anymore time on someone else's horses, I'd find one of my own and stick with it. 

These are just my gut reactions to reading about a possible fractured back and if you didn't re-fracture it, you might want to toss all this well meaning advice right out of the window because, in the long run it's worth just what you paid for it! ;-)


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

I really hope your ok x i must admit if hes been so great apart from this its worth checking his back and neck etc x really hope your ok and not too shaken xxx


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Ortho doc can't see me until Thursday afternoon. So, I will continue to sit on the couch and worry until then. 

Trying to hold off on any decisions regarding the horse until I know more about my recovery...

I will update on Thursday after the doc visit. Thanks!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

corgi said:


> I am 42 years old and started taking lessons in 2009. I absolutely love everything about riding and horses in general. I am addicted..My husband and I have been leasing two horses for a year...green + green = black and blue is very true and I realized that she was not the horse for me...I told her and said I guess I needed an older, dead broke horse. She got excited and said her 74 year old mother needed to find a new home for her horse because he was't getting ridden and he was too good of a horse to just sit in a field and she would give him to the right person for free.


FIRST **hugs** I've been hurt, too, and I've owned horses since 1985. SECONDLY, I've finally figured out that Americans have been PC'd into believing that good, solid training is abusive, so lots of them don't do it. I had the HARDEST time finding younger horses to replace the herd that I owned into their 20's bc of the LACK of properlyl-trained horses nowadays. *The next time you take on a "free" horse I think you'll factor in your hospital costs with THIS one, and have a good $figure of what he really has cost you.* The reason that you were bucked off is bc the owners either neglected his training or taught this horse his bad habits and they cannot sell him. DON'T pay for a Vet check on this horse. Perhaps a more experienced rider could fix the problem, but at 17yo THIS horse should be _years past finished in his training_ and should be considered a child's mount...but, instead, he is on his way to ALPO.


corgi said:


> I know I should have gotten back on to show him he doesn't win by bucking me off but my injuries didn't allow that.


NO, the saying is "When you (lose your balance and) fall off the horse, you should climb back on." It isn't:
"When the horse bucks you off, you should get back on and school him." When one of my geldings (that I hadn't prepared) became unglued standing next to a cannon that was exploding he threw me 9 feet in the air and I broke my humerous. I never got back on HIM again, but I sold him. (He was "over-faced". Don't bother with the dictionary--it is Strictly a horseman's term.) Sonny wasn't overfaced at all.


corgi said:


> After almost passing out several times, I was able to walk out to the field. How can I ever feel comfortable riding him again?...This is my 4th significant horse related injury in 3 years. Part of the reason I am so upset right now is I have to wonder how much blame falls on me for getting hurt. Did I do something wrong today? How can something I love to do so much end up causing me so much pain?


Horses are 10x bigger than us. Imagine a house cat training a human. We could really hurt a cat if we wanted to, but those with sweet kitties try to be gentle with them. WE, as trainers train our horses to NOT behave in any way that would deliberately hurt us. I cannot tell you how many times I get a bruise here or there from working with or riding my horses bc I get them a lot--and from working the property, but they aren't serious, like your injuries. It's okay for a horse to kick his horse friend. But if he kicks you in the same way you break. FORTUNATLY, horses look for leadership, will accept that leadership from a human, and, with time and patience a YOUNG horse can be trained to respect you and he knows the difference between you and his pasture mate. Older horses with problems are just plain ruined. They would have to have an OUTSTANDING pedigree for anybody to want to spend time fixing them. A few years ago I bought a 14"2hh, 8yo QH mare. She had a "timer"--after 30 minutes you couldn't ride her. I sent to my Amish farrier/trainer and she tried to KILL him, spinning and bucking. I sold her, too. You will need a LOT of healing time, physically and emotionally.


BarrelracingArabian said:


> Chances are he might have seen something you didn't or *maybe was just feeling a little bratty* because he wanted to eat...Things always happen and sometimes for seemingly no reason but thats how it goes with horses they have their own mind.


Shame on you BRA, for suggesting she _made_ the horse buck. I've owned many horses over the years trained by myself and by others who never would have bucked with a rider. Bucking under saddle is READ MY LIPS, *UNACCEPTABLE!!! *It doesn't make you a great trainer to be able to ride it out. It just makes you a fool to try. 
Corgi, I'm writing you a PM. =D


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

There is no such thing as a free horse. 
I was offered a free horse about a year ago.
5 year old, registered TWH. Solid black. Absolutely beautiful.
"Broke to ride" so they said.
I asked a trainer to pick him up and check him out. She worked with him and told me that he was too dangerous for my skill level. I passed on him. The trainer charged me $100. It was well spent money.

Why not save up and invest in a really well trained horse? I know that I am too old to get hurt and recover easily. Also, I make too much money at work to consider having to miss a month of work to save from investing in a broke horse to be financially a good idea. Even if I made minimum wage, this would still be true.


----------



## MuStRiDe (Dec 14, 2011)

I think you should stick with him 

The first time you get back on him, you will be scared. But after a couple times with riding him, you will trust him again. you will probably never know why he bucked, he might of just had 'one of those days.' But the fact that he wouldnt leave your side, says alot about him and how he feels about you.

You were bound to fall of sometime, it happens to all horse riders.(one of the worst things about riding >.> )

I hope you get to feeling better


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Celeste said:


> There is no such thing as a free horse.
> I was offered a free horse about a year ago.
> 5 year old, registered TWH. Solid black. Absolutely beautiful.
> "Broke to ride" so they said.
> ...


a horse is not cheap, rather an expensive lawn ornament or hay burner 
as my cousin calls them 
there are food bill, farrier, bills as well as vet 
tack


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The initial purchase of a horse is only the beginning of expenses.
If I were going to invest my money for 20 or 30 years, I would rather do it in a horse that I could enjoy. I personally spend money on horses I don't really use. I have 2 that are used on a regular basis and 1 that makes a nice spare. The other 5 are pretty much just burning hay either due to age or lack of people to use them. Once they make it to my farm, I end up keeping them for 30 years or so..............


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

> My friend can make horses do ANYTHING she wants. I told her yesterday that I know Biscuit has done loads of things for other people - I don't care what they can make him do - I only care about what I can make/get him do.


another excellent point! We all know that many times horses will act differently depending on the experience of the rider. It doesn't really matter what another rider with more experience could get a horse to do. It matters how the horse acted with you. 
I spend hours and hours reading and researching and one thing most people agree on is that any rider who is a beginner (be it new, new beginner -intermediate beginner) should find a horse that fits their level of riding now. Not what you would like your level to be. 
Not all horses will take advantage of a rider. That's another thing I noticed. Many horses will do the opposite and actually take better care of a rider who is not advanced. That's your horse. That's the one you want to buy.

Bucking is something any horse can do but it's not something all horses will do. And over wanting to eat grass? I don't think so. That's not anything that should be accepted, tolerated or excuses made for. If I ever end up in a wheelchair, I want it to be over a mistake I made or circumstances beyond my control. Not because the **** horse wanted some munch time, lol.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

UPDATE:

Went to the ortho doc today. I did not break my back again. Instead, the back pain is being caused by a neck injury. Seems I had an old cervical injury in my neck that was aggravated by this accident. Looks scary on the xray but doc thinks twice weekly PT and anti inflammatories can help it get better without doing something much more invasive.

The cracked rib is healing nicely...it is my back that hurts really bad now. Very thankful for pain meds!!,

Doc said I can't ride again until I am 100% pain free. We"ll see. He said the same thing when I broke my back and after 4 months, it was ONLY riding that made me feel better. If I waited until I was completely pain free, i never would have gotten back in the saddle. But I will take it easy and follow doctors orders 
and see how it goes.

As far as the horse...after a ton of soul searching ( off and on pain meds) I have decided that I have to let Sonny go. He will remain a happy pasture pet for the rest of his life.

I know I could have a trainer work with him and get him back into riding shape and he would probably turn into a wonderful trustworthy mount...but I also know that I will never be able to ride him without wondering when his next " blow up" will be...and he will sense that. It is not fair to either of us.

In the meanwhile, I will continue to ride my leased horse and even ride my hubby's leased horse and will look for a well trained horse that has not been standing in a field for the past few years. I recently discovered a man that trains horses nearby and saw a video he posted on you tube. I think I would rather save up some purchase money and buy one of his horses.

I will try to post the link to the video.

Thanks again for all the advice! When I finally find my horse, you all will be one of the first to know!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad your back is okay, even if it does hurt.. 

I'm glad you found the answers you were seeking and I hope that you heal and feel all better shortly!


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Let's see if I can figure out how to post a video.







Yay..I figured it out!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

As long as you find the right one for you, not the right one on paper!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

You might want to consider a chiropractor as part of the mix of treatments to achieve full recovery.

I credit mine for getting rid of my pain at the source after my bad fall last March, not just covering it up with drugs.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a good point, mildot. I went to the chiro for a few sessions but then I lost my health insurance and vet bills came. I wish I could do a few more (I moved so.. yeah) but it was very helpful not only for the pain, but feeling 'together.'


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I have actually considered that. I have a friend that swears by her chiro. Definitely something to keep in mind. Thanks!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Corgi,
Glad your back isn't fractured and I hope you swift and complete recovery. Most of all, I hope you find your very own "Biscuit". This horse came to me somewhat afraid of new people. He was fine with his owner but a trainer had roughly handled him. He wouldn't misbehave - he would just stiffen up and have a frozen look in his eyes. 

He and I have healed each other - he rarely stiffens up and now can't wait to come to me. He leans his head towards me for hugs where when I first got him he didn't understand someone putting their arms around him. 

He has helped bring back my confidence and I see where he is more confident in me. I can get him to go past the trail heads now when the other horses are leaving, he will go out by himself, he will keep walking when the other horses stop. This is my confidence issue to having the cajones to MAKE him go when he is backing up because he wants to stay with the other horses. 

I hope you find one like him. Calm, gentle, sweet natured yet forward with a huge extended trot....and he is a handsome boy at that! Best of luck Corgi and I will be praying for you!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

corgi said:


> Let's see if I can figure out how to post a video.
> 
> 
> Tres Waugh Sophie for sale - YouTube
> ...


 I did not watch the video but assuming if he trains and sells then these are younger mounts. I personally would look for something older and more life experience and different riders just not a trainer. Maybe a GOOD lesson horse that puts up with lots of different things and lots of different riders.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Corgi, I'm glad your back isn't broken. 

Now onto that excruciating video. He shows that he's ridden the horse and sacked it out to various distractions and that the horse isn't spooky. Excellent. BUT-----There are some gaping holes in the horse's basic training. He never shows that the horse will tie, bathe, clip, how it stands for grooming, can the farrier work on all 4 feet with no fight? How are his ground manners just for leading? Will he load? 

He screwed around for 13 minutes and didn't show any of the very first things that in the first 3 minutes would have had me turn the video off and go, "NEXT!". 

I have 2 huge objections to the horse, and it would only take 1 of them for me to rule the horse out and move on. #1 - he's very resistant to the bit. Any pressure on his mouth and he's flipping his nose in the air to evade the bit. That tells me if he ever did spook and want to run or do something else stupid, that nose would flip in the air and you'd have zero ability to control the head. #2 - he drags himself around the arena on his forehand and his hind end trails out behind. He's not worked with this horse at all to try to encourage proper movement. 

Either one would rule the horse out for me and there's about a dozen other things I don't like. Please take a trainer with you when you go shopping, she'll help you pick out a nice, seasoned, well trained, level headed horse as your next mount. The whole point of having your own horse is personal enjoyment and not getting hurt again!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Either one would rule the horse out for me and there's about a dozen other things I don't like. Please take a trainer with you when you go shopping, she'll help you pick out a nice, seasoned, well trained, level headed horse as your next mount. The whole point of having your own horse is personal enjoyment and not getting hurt again!


This times a thousand!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Please take a trainer with you when you go shopping


Some of the best advice on horse selection. Ever.

I wouldn't consider buying a horse without my trainer's advise.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I have no interest in that particular horse...was just posting the video because I was using it as an example of the fact there are places nearby that do sell "well trained" horses...

I am not experienced enough to comment on the video /training itself.

My trainer has gone with me to look at every single horse I have ever looked at.

Unfortunately, she totally approved of the horse that ended up injuring me. So there are no guarantees...which I am well aware of.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

There are never any guarantees.

One of the things that concerned me about the horse that injured you is that he was in an arena when he blew up on you if I read it correctly. What would he do if you took him out on a trail? A lot of horses seem to behave much better in an arena than they do out in the real world.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Exactly. That really worried me as well. Basically, I just want a safe horse to trail ride and occassionally run barrels or pole bend...for fun...no competing.

My trainer sent me info about a horse in MD that we may go see but he has Cushings that is currently under control with $15 a month meds. The extra money for meds isn't an issue but I am not sure taking on a horse with Cushings is a good idea.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would try to find a horse that has no health problems. Everybody says that there are more horses than there are homes out there. You should be able to find a healthy, sane, well trained horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

corgi said:


> Exactly. That really worried me as well. Basically, I just want a safe horse to trail ride and occassionally run barrels or pole bend...for fun...no competing.


Maybe you should find a lease-to-own horse, try them out.. see how you two get along, and then buy if you're happy with it.

Just a thought


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Are there any trail riding stables near you? A lot of times they are willing to sell their horses and for the most part they are pretty well broke and are used to riders with no experience,. My friend has a horse that used to work at one of those places and he's a fantastic horse! He's such a babysitter, maybe call up and see if they have any horses that they are willing to sell


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

For that matter, what is the problem with the horse you are leasing? You said something about that he couldn't use a western saddle? The horse that my husband rides had gotten so that a western saddle hurt her back because she is so high in the withers and butt. I bought this saddle pad, and she is like a new horse.

 This Pad

Just wondering........


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

According to the owner and trainer, it is a problem with how the western saddles are hitting her shoulders, which caused muscle atrophy??????

She was lame for a long time until they figured out it was a saddle issue. She doesn't have a sway back and her withers are almost non existent..i was using a foam shim when I rode to keep the saddle from leaning forward.

She is 27 years old and is a retired champion barrel racer so she has some arthritis issues too. She is a sweet girl and I don't mind riding her bareback around the farm. I could definitely continue to ride her if I could get a saddle to fit properly but I still think I would like to find a horse a few years younger.

The only other horse at the farm that is available for me to ride is Jerry..who is between 30 and 32 years old. He is a grumpy old man but we won first place in novice barrels at a fun show in October. He is a very smooth ride and a great confidence builder under saddle but is a holy terror on the ground. I guess if I was a 32 year old horse and someone was still riding me, I would be grumpy too. I looked at the fun show in October as his "swan song" and feel he should only be used for very light riding from here on out.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I will try to post a picture of her so maybe someone can see how she is built and may have some pad/saddle suggestions.


----------



## cooperandsandy717 (Oct 15, 2011)

I wouldn't give up on him. My horse threw me off twice in one ride once and we didn't know what was going on. Then a couple days later I was riding and he fell down while we were trotting around. Completely wiped out. Both of this is not like him at all. Even though he is an 8 year old thoroughbred eventer he has never dumped me like this or fallen, ever. I had the vet come out and it turns out there was a loose screw in my saddle that would pinch him everytime I sat down and after a long ride it hurt so bad he threw me off. Ever since I got my saddle fitted and the screw fixed he has been awesome and hasn't done anything like it since.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

OK...here is a pic of my current lease, Anna. I have my own Abetta saddle that does not fit her and I had been using a barn owned Circle Y High Horse saddle on her until we found out it was causing muscle atrophy in her shoulders.

We tried every single western saddle at the barn and none fit. Hence, the reason why I have only been riding bareback and looking for another horse.

If anyone has suggestions for a type of pad to try, that would be great. Celeste, do you think the pad you suggested would work on her? I am willing to pay some money for a new pad if it means I can ride her in a western saddle again. I have been using various 1 inch thick western pads...nothing fancy.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Rachel1786 said:


> Are there any trail riding stables near you? A lot of times they are willing to sell their horses and for the most part they are pretty well broke and are used to riders with no experience,. My friend has a horse that used to work at one of those places and he's a fantastic horse! He's such a babysitter, maybe call up and see if they have any horses that they are willing to sell


That's an idea. We don't have any really close but there are some within100 miles. My trainer is on a mission to find the right horse for me. She enjoys looking and is also looking for another of her students. I think she feels really bad that Sonny bucked me off.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Her back is a bit low in the middle and that pad might help. It costs a bit over $100 and you could put that money toward your special horse rather than buy a weird pad for a horse that you may not keep. It has made my horse that my husband rides usable again.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Your horse's conformation looks A LOT like mine's.

And a Wintec 250 all purpose saddle fits her perfectly. What's better, Wintec saddles have adjustable gullets so that you can fine tune the gullet width and the 250 has wool flocking in the panels so a saddle fitter can make it fit your horse's back perfectly.

While the Wintec 250 is an english saddle, it should NOT make any difference to your security on horseback. 

If someone needs a huge saddle with a handle sticking out of the pommel to stay on, some serious basics are lacking.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

The English saddles at the barn fit her just fine...it is only the western saddles that don't fit. I can ride her in an English saddle...i just prefer not to. I prefer western tack and it has nothing to do with needing a large saddle with a handle in order to stay on...because obviously such a saddle didn't keep me from coming off the horse that I started this thread about.
:wink:


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

corgi said:


> I prefer western tack and it has nothing to do with needing a large saddle with a handle in order to stay on...because obviously such a saddle didn't keep me from coming off the horse that I started this thread about.
> :wink:


Yeah, that didn't come out quite like I meant it.

My suggestion is try one of the english saddles that fit your horse and ride him that way until you find a western one that fits.

Who knows, maybe he was in pain when he bucked you off?


----------

